# "Self" Infused Cigars - anybody tried this??



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

I'll start this off saying "I know this is wrong on so many different levels", but what the hey.

I did a cursory search, but I was wondering how many have tried to infuse a cigar with liquor. I think some people have had some positive things to say about Sauza and the Makers Mark cigars. As I wait for my 50 cab of Gurkha 'His Majesty Reserve' (http://www.cigar.com/cigars/viewcigar.asp?brand=456 ) to get some age on them I thought I would try a little experiment.

There is just no way soaking a cigar in booze could work, and I didn't want to dedicate a humidor to soaking up the fumes of the liquor, and I wanted a speedier process.

Started with a low-cost mild cigar (5 Vegas Gold) and a relatively cheap Bourbon (Jim Beam Black). Took a very very long syringe (4") and injected small quantity of liquor into both ends of the cigar,as I withdrew the syringe. Should have coated the length of the stogie. I'll give it a week to absorb and maybe do the cycle 3 times total and see what happens.

I don't hold out a lot of hope, but I have to say the foot of the cigar smells great right now.

About the 50 cab of Gurkhas - it's still the 1st where I am, but believe it or not I really did just "shoot up" a cigar :r

We'll see,

BillyBarue


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

I think you're supposed to dry out the cigar substantially, then populate the re-hydration room primarily with the infusion of choice. Will be interesting to see how shooting liquor directly into your cigars works though, lol.


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

Awesome a Do it Yourself. I'll be keeping an eye on this to see how it develops. I look forward to the review. Maybe it will make a smokeable cigar out of a dog rocket, or enhance a cheaper cigar.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I had tried this in the past. What I did was to get a mason jar and place several cigars and a shot glass filled with grand marnier in it. I used my tilia to vacuum seal the jar and let it sit for about 2 weeks. I tried them along with a few of my friends and they seemed to be pretty good.

I don't remember which cigars I had done this with. Might have to try it again now that my tastes are slightly more refined.

Hope this helps


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I admire those daring souls that venture out beyond the breakers.

I took some small Dutch perfectos that I picked up in Amsterdam last October and proceeded to experiment with them. I took some quality vanilla bourbon extract and soaked some good coffee beans in it. I then took the beans and placed them in the box of cigars, separating them with a small divider. The box has been at the bottom of the coolerdor for several months now. I guess I should dig em up and see what is up.


----------



## sporting (Feb 12, 2007)

I would buy a decent empty box and put a shot glass in with a cigar or wipe the box with the alcohol. This could have a negative humidity issue, I have no idea. Maybe buy some tinned cigars because of price and better absorption size. Just an idea


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

tell us how the INJECTION goes haha.
for a thought i always considered doing this with some hennesy-

get a jar ( tight fighting lid) on the bottem place a few inches of beads.. anything. then pour only 1 inch of the liquid into the jar... so now placing cigars vertically untill the jar is full will be a great way to "infuse" the cigar without getting physically drenched.
what do ya think?


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

I was a little confused when I read the title, "self infused" lol

that is awesome! If it ends up turning out well, I'll buy some!:ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Ever try filling a small humi with coffee beans and putting cigars on top?
:tu


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

Sounds like an interesting idea, let us know how those bad boys turn out.


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

Any update on this?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I was scrounging around the bottom of the 165 Igloo and came across my vanilla/coffee bean perfecto infusion experiment. They seem to have taken on the aroma. I guess the next step is to burn one. I will report back after that has occurred.

But I think you where probably asking about the grander experiment with the 50 Gurkhas. I am curious as well.


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

WHY??????


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

You know this infusing idea is very interesting. Especially if you use a nice economical smoke from Holts and use a small 50ct humidor you can 'trash' and do your infusing. Very...very interesting.

Hmmm.....sounds like a fun project.


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

$750 For One Cigar... What Da!!!!!! Im Thinking That Louis Xiii Has Something To Do With This Price... Lord Have Mercy.. :hn :hn :al


----------



## DJYoshi (Apr 27, 2007)

i'd like to try a kind of mild cigar infused w/ 151. Maybe even a cheap J&R alternative witih 151 or maybe even do like a mix of like Southern Comfort & Lime Juice...see how that one goes over


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Here are my thoughts on infusion of cigars. I think it could be quite good and naturally you can use any kind of bourbon or whiskey you like. However, when my dad smoked pipes he would often add a drop or two of Cognac VSOP to his tobacco.

Cognac has many pleasant aromatic qualities and if it worked so well on pipe tobacco I would imagine that a dried out cigar would also be a great place to infuse some Cognac.

I'm not sure how to go about actually infusing the Cognac but I'd be thrilled to hear some more thoughts on this subject.

Rob


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Would it be a good idea to burn off the alcohol before infusing? I mean, you just want the flavor not the actual alcohol, right? Maybe the alcohol reacts with the tobacco leaves to produce another chemical, though.  

Interesting, but I don't think I'll be trying this anytime soon--probably.


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

Didn't President Clinton try something like this once?...


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

Never infused a cigar but I did once infuse some vodka with a whole pineapple and a jar. Turned out nice.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Glacierman said:


> WHY??????


Mostly because I like to try out all my wife's Doctor stuff and pretend I know what the heck I am doing :r . You should see these syringes - they're awesome!!

As I said in my first post, what the hey!!



berk-m said:


> Any update on this?


Funny you should ask Matt. I've got a corona full of courvoisier and a Churchill with Jim Beam Black loaded up for ya. I was going to use you as the guinea pig for the Bourbon one since you sent me the DVD.

I've only gotten to inject them once. I've been a little busy around here. And it takes some monitoring to dry them out. They just don't dry out in the humi - even at 60%, so I need to rotate them in and out for a few hours over the course of a few days. As I say, haven't had time so I just left them in the humi.

They smell great, but the one I have that I did two injections on smells even better. It is kind of like pipe tobacco smell, and I am sure in the end the conclusion will be if you want that kind of flavor than you can do a much better job of finding it by smoking a pipe.

I'll send these to you and keep a pair of the exact same ones. As I have said all along, I don't hold out a lot of hope, but we'll see how these "one-time injected" stogies are. If it is worth it I'll compare it to the other one I injected twice (w/Jim Beam). If it is worth it, I bet the twice injected cigar is probably the better way to go. And if it does work out, Lord knows I have a load of mild cigars that need to get "amped" up a little. Didn't someone around here warn me about my taste preference changing so don't buy a bunch of one kind of cigar to start out - oops! 

Joe (BillyBarue)


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

I'll be your huckelberry, sounds like fun


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

Any update, guys?

This sounds like a very interesting project!


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> Ever try filling a small humi with coffee beans and putting cigars on top?
> :tu


That actually sounds pretty good.

I picked up some Pumpkin Spice beans the other day. A "holiday" smoke maybe?


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Linder said:


> Any update, guys?
> 
> This sounds like a very interesting project!


I tried one awhile back and I have a few left. It didn't seem to add much flavor, but it did add a little. I think after the alcohol dries out the tobacco overwhelms the flavor of the booze. My conclusion was I would have to "infuse" at least five times or so to get better results (more flavor), and I lost interest to keep injecting and waiting a couple weeks for it to dry out - it became too much effort. I was hoping one round would be enough. As great as those 4-5 inch syringes are - it is hard not to damage the cigar a little (not that big a deal).

I will try another this week. And if I really get motivated might try to keep pumping a couple of them up some more.

Surprised this got revived.

BillyBarue


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

I've thought about picking 2-3 different smokes that I think are too mild, and throwing them in a tupperware with a few vanilla beans, and some sort of liquid (not milk, lol) to integrate the vanilla in to the moisturization element of the cigar. Any recommendations to a liquor that would go really well with vanilla I'm sure I'll get around to it some time.
Adam


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

Sanitariumite said:


> I've thought about picking 2-3 different smokes that I think are too mild, and throwing them in a tupperware with a few vanilla beans, and some sort of liquid (not milk, lol) to integrate the vanilla in to the moisturization element of the cigar. Any recommendations to a liquor that would go really well with vanilla I'm sure I'll get around to it some time.
> Adam


Maybe a decent Rum, something with a lot of flavor.


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

JAK said:


> Maybe a decent Rum, something with a lot of flavor.


Great idea! Ok, new question (sorry if this is a bit of a threadjack...)
Can anybody recommend a rum that would go especially well with vanilla?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Sanitariumite said:


> Great idea! Ok, new question (sorry if this is a bit of a threadjack...)
> Can anybody recommend a rum that would go especially well with vanilla?


How about some Nicaraguan Flor de Cana?

Here is a thread...
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=12339


----------



## mtec-cl (Jul 14, 2007)

When I was a noob not so long ago, I was a dumba$$ took a Monty #2 (CC) and placed it in a tupperware with a shot of Henessy XO for three days. The cigar absorbed a lot of the moisture very quickly and became very wet. I took it out and let it dry for a few days, then smoked it. Yeah, it became infused but tasted like $hit. The cigar was extremely spicy and the taste of the alcohol absorbed into the tobacco was also pretty bad.

Trust me, manufacturers make cigars taste the way they do for a reason. Don't try changing it, just buy a better cigar.:2


----------



## AriesOpusX (Oct 15, 2007)

I was wondering what would happen if you injected it and didn't let it dry out long enough. Pretty nice torch huh? :ss


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

I had one of those Gurhkas that are cognac infused that was damaged beyond repair once so I opened it up.

It seemed to me that there was only one leaf in the center that was the "flavored" one. Not the whole cigar.

And even though the cigar was at the right humidity, that leaf still had a wet and sticky feel to it. Almost like chewing tobacco.

That said, maybe take a hypodermic needle, and "infuse" it with that.


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

Sanitariumite said:


> Any recommendations to a liquor that would go really well with vanilla?


Williams Sonoma has a very good vanilla extract bourbon that would be perfect, IMO!

Just let me know how it goes


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Warren said:


> Never infused a cigar but I did once infuse some vodka with a whole pineapple and a jar. Turned out nice.


Yeah we used to do that with a watermelon and PGA when we were kids. Then we would go and try to climb the Incline!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey,,,the theory of this has always titillated me as well,,have bought the cognac cigars and they tasted good,,,let me know if this experiment works as I am doing it the old fashioned way,,,two draws on my cigar and with one drink from my flask,,,sure would like to be able to condense this exercise!!:ss


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Never been much for flavored cigars, I'd much rather simply smoke my stich of choice and enjoy the burbon along with the smoke. I'm curious to see how your infusion attempt goes, though. Good luck.


----------



## PUFFNMO (Mar 14, 2006)

Here is a quote from Rudyard Kipling's "The Betrothed":

"I will scent 'em with best vanilla, with tea I will temper their hides,
And the Moor and the Mormon shall envy who read of the tale of my brides."

This poem also contains the famous couplet-

"A million surplus Maggies are willing to bear the yoke;
And a woman is only a woman, but a good cigar is a smoke."

Scenting cigars may have been a common custom in Kiplings time...
Anyway, it's food for thought. Cheers,  Larry.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

I have done this in the past and it has actually turned out fairly well. The local B&M even sells a "kit" to infuse cigars - A glass jar like an old canister with the flip lock and rubber seal and a humidifier button.

I bought six el-cheapo Bances and dipped the heads into a shot glass of dark rum for just a second. I put the shot glass of rum into the jar and then put the cigars - foot down - into the jar and sealed it. I let it sit for about two weeks before trying the first one. I was surprised by the nice rum flavor when I put it in my mouth and by the fact that it had actually made the cigar into a very smooth and smokeable stick.

I gave each of my sons one to smoke one day and now they have graduated to better smokes. I have to keep my cooler hidden when they come over now.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I actually want to try this out sometime, my B&M infuses their own cigars and rum/vanilla ones smell great, though I haven't tried em

they sell pretty well, sounds like a good idea


----------



## homeless_texan (Sep 11, 2005)

Here is another thread same subject, I put away the Henry Clay shortly after this thread was done. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=28964 It has been sitting with coffee beans and cinamon sticks in my humidor (double bagged for my protection). I may have to give it a try soon. I wonder what became of the others?


----------



## oceanelect4 (May 5, 2007)

buy a tupperware container and put in cigars with a sponge about 2by2. apply liquor of choice, dont over do because plastic cant breathe and dont want cigars soft. leave for thiry days checking sponge when dry add more liquor. its a tried and true method. make sure to put head toward sponge not foot and dont let it touch.


----------



## oceanelect4 (May 5, 2007)

buy a tupperware container and put in cigars with a sponge about 2by2. apply liquor of choice, dont over do because plastic cant breathe and dont want cigars soft. leave for thiry days checking sponge when dry add more liquor. its a tried and true method. make sure to put head toward sponge not foot and dont let it touch.


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

I really want to try this now with some jack daniels. I have a Playboy by Don Diego that I dont really want anymore so I might try and infuse it. Does anyone have any updates?


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll probably let it sit for a few weeks.

I soaked the sponge in Jack Daniels and took th e Playboy out of the cellophane. Hopefully this turns out ok, I wiped a little Jack on the cigar its self as well.


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

You may want to try this in something other than your humidor so it won't absorb the JD :2

Either way, I am really looking forward to seeing the results! :tu


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

I know I know but I just had it sitting under my dresser not doin anything. I hope it turns out well. I had a crazy idea and I almost poured the JD into the cigar and totally saturate it but that could make the stick "explode"


----------



## Ender (Dec 31, 2007)

I "infused" all my sticks with Everclear in hopes of solving my mold problem, does that count?  :al


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

lol wow man. Was the mold only on the surface or through out the entire cigar?


----------



## Ender (Dec 31, 2007)

Mostly on the outside, but some were getting it in the foot. All seems to be well so far, hopefully the mold learned it's lesson.


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

Does anyone know of some cheap readily available sticks that I could stick in there so I can try one at week intervals?


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## jcruse64 (Aug 26, 2007)

Go to c-bid and bid on either the Fat Cats or Reyes' Pirates Gold. You'll get them cheap, trust me on that :ss.

I'm going to give the coffee grounds thing a try with the PG's myself.

Joe


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks man I'll check em out. Every day I take te cigar and roll it on the sponge full of jack and also dip the foot and head on it... It seems to be working well.


----------



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

Revived again :bl


I'm running a little project of my own currently. Well, actually 3. 

1st Project- I'm using a glass jar with a nice sealing top (not screw on), I have 5 cheap cigars in there with about 2 1/2 inches of glass marbles with 1/4 inch of Crown Royal in the bottom to keep it away from the cigars. 1 Month into it and haven't tried one yet.

2nd Project- I'm using a tight sealing Lock-N-Lock plastic container, 5 cheap cigars, and a small glass container with some Rum in it as well as a small sheet of Spanish Cedar. 1 Month into it as well without trying one.

3rd Project- I'm using another Lock-N-Lock container, 5 cheap cigars, and a small plastic cup container floral foam and distilled water. The cigars are all laying on their side on a 2 inch deep bed of coffee beans (Chocolate Almond flavor, awesome smell). Started this one yesterday. I'll report back when I finally try any of these.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Jeez guys! If you have to resort to this to add flavor to your cigars all I can say is: BUY BETTER CIGARS!


----------



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

I have alot of good sticks. Nothing wrong with trying something new with cheaper sticks though is there? Nice animation by the way Navydoc! :ss


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow, tell me the results of this experiment and if it works I now know what to do with the Cremosa's I've got stashed at the bottom of my humi.


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ive been checking the Playboy I have been flavoring it with Jack Daniels and it seems the humidity in the humidor is starting to drop. Hopefully the stick will be smokable soon


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> Wow, tell me the results of this experiment and if it works I now know what to do with the Cremosa's I've got stashed at the bottom of my humi.


 I forgot I posted this. Sorry to revive a dead thread by the way. I have officially begun my SoCo Cremosa infusion project. I am attempting to infuse Southern Comfort (100 proof) into these Cremosas that I've had for a while. I figured it was either this or throw the Cremosas away (or bomb someone w/ them). I have injected SoCo into two sticks and placed them into a tupperware container. Day 1 has begun. I will check on them from day to day (or week to week as previous posts seem to indicate) and update on the condition of these sticks. Maybe there will be some use for Cremosas afterall!


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

But cigars somewhere with a shot glass of liquor, not actually putting liquor into cigars.


billybarue said:


> I'll start this off saying "I know this is wrong on so many different levels", but what the hey.
> 
> I did a cursory search, but I was wondering how many have tried to infuse a cigar with liquor. I think some people have had some positive things to say about Sauza and the Makers Mark cigars. As I wait for my 50 cab of Gurkha 'His Majesty Reserve' (http://www.cigar.com/cigars/viewcigar.asp?brand=456 ) to get some age on them I thought I would try a little experiment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Navydoc said:


> Jeez guys! If you have to resort to this to add flavor to your cigars all I can say is: *BUY BETTER CIGARS!*


:tpd:


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

I didn't know Cremosas were dog rockets when I bought them. Bought them before I joined CS!

Gotta do something w/ them. Might as well experiment:tu
(Unless anyone would rather me bomb them w/ my spare Cremosas)


----------



## Trajan (Apr 21, 2008)

StOP Paying So Much $$$ For Acids All You Need Is A Mason Jar And A Fart!!!


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Trajan said:


> StOP Paying So Much $$$ For Acids All You Need Is A Mason Jar And A Fart!!!


 :r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> I didn't know Cremosas were dog rockets when I bought them. Bought them before I joined CS!
> 
> Gotta do something w/ them. Might as well experiment:tu
> (Unless anyone would rather me bomb them w/ my spare Cremosas)


You could always cut them in half.


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

Twill413 said:


> You could always cut them in half.


or shred them for that matter... I'd say use them to fertilize a garden but then all your veggies would prolly taste like shit:r


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Twill413 said:


> You could always cut them in half.


 But then I would have twice the amount of dog rockets. I don't want to double my pleasure, double my Cremosa fun. And remember, it's only Lusi's that are supposed to be cut in half.:hn


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

This is a neat thread. Some good ideas were posted.


----------



## slider9499 (Apr 19, 2007)

elderboy02 said:


> This is a neat thread. Some good ideas were posted.


I actually posted something similar earlier this morning. In a nutshell here is what I am looking to do:

I picked up a bundle of yard burners - Nestor Plesencia 2004 from CI (24 for $20 bucks). They are not bad cigars at all for the money

Anyway... I want to infuse a few of these myself. I love JAVA sticks but can't always afford them. So I want to try and infuse several of these with that same chocolatey/coffee flavor that I like

Suggestions? Has anyone done this?


----------



## slider9499 (Apr 19, 2007)

Here is a quick update...

I ground up some chocolate, coffee and cocoa powder and placed it at the bottom of a ceramic mason jar along with three cigars.

I placed the cigars on a little pedestal so none of the mixture would get in and taint the tobacco and sealed the jar.

After several days I opened the jar for the first time, the inital aroma on the cigars was pretty good; a nice coffee and cocoa combo - just what I was looking for. 

I then...

added one small dessert cup (about 3 ounces or so) of hot, fresh brewed coffee on top of the grounded mixture and placed the cigars back on the pedestal and sealed the lid. The steam from the coffee will add a nice blast of humidity and moisture into the sticks to make sure they do not get hard. It will also help infuse the aromas faster into the tobacco then simply using the dry mixture.

I will revisit the sticks in about 3-4 days to see how they are doing and get back to you with an update.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

I think you are going to have a jar with 3 cigars with no wrap. I think the steam is going to mess them up. but what do I know.


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

leasingthisspace said:


> I think you are going to have a jar with 3 cigars with no wrap. I think the steam is going to mess them up. but what do I know.


Yeah maybe if they were standing on somethin on a angle they might be a little bent


----------



## Guntizzle (Jun 3, 2008)

leasingthisspace said:


> I think you are going to have a jar with 3 cigars with no wrap. I think the steam is going to mess them up. but what do I know.


also i think that may start to create mold, im no microbiologist, but hey


----------

